# Shop made post vice



## poppaclutch (Sep 1, 2013)

Here's a mini post vice I made. Since the pic was taken I have modified it to fit the hardy hole in my anvil. Thread is 1/2-13 if that helps you get an idea of the scale.


----------



## poppaclutch (Sep 2, 2013)

Thanks. Milled, CNC'd, welded, forged and lathe.


----------



## LJP (Sep 2, 2013)

Nice job!


----------



## george wilson (Sep 3, 2013)

I made one similar,but it has no long post. The vise clamps to the edge of a work bench to make it stouter and not vibrate and cause the file to chatter.


----------



## ScrapMetal (Sep 3, 2013)

Super cool little vise project.

Now, can someone explain the "advantages" to that kind of post vise?  I have one that my grandfather left to me but haven't had the time or a good place to set it up.  It'd be nice to learn a bit more about them.

Thanks,

-Ron


----------



## poppaclutch (Sep 3, 2013)

Ron,
They take a beating much better than your standard bench vice. Shock travels down the leg and into a post you've planted in / on
the floor.

Non of my Wilton vices get beat on. Maybe an occasional tapping.


----------



## ScrapMetal (Sep 3, 2013)

poppaclutch said:


> Ron,
> They take a beating much better than your standard bench vice. Shock travels down the leg and into a post you've planted in / on
> the floor.
> 
> Non of my Wilton vices get beat on. Maybe an occasional tapping.



That makes sense, and kind of what I expected to hear.  I didn't want to assume anything though.

Thanks,

-Ron


----------



## george wilson (Sep 7, 2013)

Yes,blacksmiths always had one. They were made of wrought iron or later steel,not cast iron. Therefore nearly impossible to break. I have one,but haven't the room to mount it on a post right now. I had a really beautiful 18th. C. one brought back from England by a craftsman friend for me. I loaned it to a new guy who was trying to set up a clock maker's shop in the museum. His director wasn't being much help. Felt sorry for him. Well,he had a falling out and was fired. He SOLD my vise and skipped town to be a union rep in California. I hated losing that vise. It had decorative moldings around the screw housing that later ones didn't have,and other beautiful details. That's what I got for helping the scoundrel.


----------



## llarson (Sep 15, 2013)

That's a nice little vise, not only for looking at, but practical too. I have found a couple small, portable vises to be really handy for those small third hand jobs around the place.


----------



## lrsglory (Sep 15, 2013)

Came across this many years ago. Always wondered about the handle. Sure looks like yours only smaller. Attached pics. FYI


----------

